# Newest Pet Peeve



## Rob Broad (Jul 29, 2004)

I have been stewing for a few days about this new pet peeve of mine, and now I just have to share it with everybody.  I *HATE IT* when people start a good topic, and someone has an opinion about the topic, and instead of writing down their opinion they post a link to somewhere.  Links are good, they can help further the conversation if they are from an article or something, but I find it rude when someone posts a link to another forum to express a view they once wrote there.  If they don't want to type out their opinion don't reply to the thread.  That is just my opinion, but atleats i took the time to type it out. :soapbox:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 29, 2004)

Copy - Paste is good too.


----------



## Shodan (Jul 29, 2004)

Amen!!  I've come across this several times and agree!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## ppko (Jul 29, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I have been stewing for a few days about this new pet peeve of mine, and now I just have to share it with everybody. I *HATE IT* when people start a good topic, and someone has an opinion about the topic, and instead of writing down their opinion they post a link to somewhere. Links are good, they can help further the conversation if they are from an article or something, but I find it rude when someone posts a link to another forum to express a view they once wrote there. If they don't want to type out their opinion don't reply to the thread. That is just my opinion, but atleats i took the time to type it out. :soapbox:


I also hate when people come in knowing nothing about what the conversation is about and post why there art is superior

PPKO


----------



## Baytor (Jul 29, 2004)

You know what I hate?

Carneys.  They smell like cabbage.

sorry...i had to do it.:uhyeah:


----------



## ppko (Jul 29, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> You know what I hate?
> 
> Carneys. They smell like cabbage.
> 
> sorry...i had to do it.:uhyeah:


LOL what a great post and I have to agree

PPKO:EG:  :waah:


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Jul 29, 2004)

ye i kno wut yooh mean..

haha carnies..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 29, 2004)

*hangs head* guilty as charged on whatever count 
though I'm not a carnie nor shall I ever be one ~!


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 29, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> though I'm not a carnie nor shall I ever be one ~!


...*lips sealed*  :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 29, 2004)

actually...from being in this particular summer class which finally ended today...thank god....the prof. always smacked her lips right before she said _anything_...sweet lord, it was annoying...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 29, 2004)

I dunno what y'all are talking about, but my art is better


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2004)

I hate vegetarian aardvarks


----------



## Chrono (Jul 29, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> You know what I hate?
> 
> Carneys.  They smell like cabbage.


 Uh...what's a carney?


----------



## Zepp (Jul 29, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> You know what I hate?
> 
> Carneys.  They smell like cabbage.
> 
> sorry...i had to do it.:uhyeah:



There are only two things I hate: people who are intolerant of other cultures,- and the Dutch!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 29, 2004)

*tipping head at Seig* 

*twitch*


Zepp.. hahaaa you made me snort outloud on that one ~!!!


----------



## Chrono (Jul 29, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Zepp.. hahaaa you made me snort outloud on that one ~!!!


 Sounds like something we'd snort at if we heard it.


----------



## Trent (Jul 30, 2004)

I simply cannot tolerate zero tolerance.  Goofy, but true.


----------



## Baytor (Jul 30, 2004)

Chrono said:
			
		

> Uh...what's a carney?


Carnival Workers.  They are probably nice people for real, like the Dutch.  Who am I kidding...you can't trust the Dutch.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 30, 2004)

Another major pet peeve of mine is Thread HiJackers.  People that have to carry the same converstaion across every thread veen though it has nothing to do with the topic which inturn makes a good thread go into a waste of typing.


----------



## Zepp (Jul 30, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Zepp.. hahaaa you made me snort outloud on that one ~!!!


You're welcome Tess.


----------



## ppko (Jul 31, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Another major pet peeve of mine is Thread HiJackers.  People that have to carry the same converstaion across every thread veen though it has nothing to do with the topic which inturn makes a good thread go into a waste of typing.


ths really torks me also, it is like no matter what the conversation it always gets switched to what you were arguing with them before on a different thread about.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 31, 2004)

Taekwondo bashing in whatever guise. TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 31, 2004)

Trent said:
			
		

> I simply cannot tolerate zero tolerance. Goofy, but true.


I am bothered by this when it comes from high ranking Martial Artists, who seem to have forgotten that at one time in their journey they did not know everything. This type of lack of tolerance can interfere with the growth of new students.


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Aug 8, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> You know what I hate?
> 
> Carneys. They smell like cabbage.
> 
> sorry...i had to do it.:uhyeah:


Thanx for sharing... :lol:


----------



## Trent (Aug 8, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I am bothered by this when it comes from high ranking Martial Artists, who seem to have forgotten that at one time in their journey they did not know everything. This type of lack of tolerance can interfere with the growth of new students.




I have to believe you have misunderstood my sentence and intent.  

My previous sentence represents exactly what you mean by your statement.  I cannot abide "zero tolerance."  Zero tolerance demands that nothing be judged on its own merits but forces prejudices and biases upon people that now have no room for individual judgment and situational experience with the evidence.  "Zero tolerance" is one of the few things which I do not tolerate...for a reason, not for emotional triggers that the word "tolerance" seems to evoke.

I by no means know everything. That is not implied in my statement in anyway.  And certainly those who attempt to impose "zero tolerance"  do not know everything.  It could be very successfully argued that they who promote "zero tolerance" know relatively nothing, or that type of prejudicual thinking would not be possible, let alone considered reasonable.

Please, re-read my sentence again and consider what "zero tolerance" really is, and demands, with my follow-up.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 8, 2004)

Trent said:
			
		

> I have to believe you have misunderstood my sentence and intent.


I think it's the other way around ...let me explain:

First let me say I am really sorry for any misunderstanding, and then do what I do best - .  I think this is a total misunderstanding, my statement was in agreement with yours. I wasn't talking about you _in the least_ with my statement. First I have no idea what your rank is, and second I was agreeing with you and giving an example generically speaking, but based on some things I've experienced on some of the forums involving high ranking Martial Artists who squash the ideas/questions of lower belts. 

But after reading your last statement I think I might be guilty of zero tolerance :lookie: towards those who have exhibited zero tolerance towards others here on the boards...I'll have to give that some more thought!

Again sorry I wasn't clearer,
MJ :asian:


----------



## Trent (Aug 8, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I think it's the other way around ...let me explain:
> 
> First let me say I am really sorry for any misunderstanding, and then do what I do best - .  I think this is a total misunderstanding, my statement was in agreement with yours. I wasn't talking about you _in the least_ with my statement. First I have no idea what your rank is, and second I was agreeing with you and giving an example generically speaking, but based on some things I've experienced on some of the forums involving high ranking Martial Artists who squash the ideas/questions of lower belts.
> 
> ...



Ahh, much clearer, thanks.  Yes, I can only speak to what is in front of me in this thread.  And it looks like I failed because I only had part of an idea exposed.  Thanks again for filling out your thought(s).


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 8, 2004)

Trent said:
			
		

> Ahh, much clearer, thanks. Yes, I can only speak to what is in front of me in this thread. And it looks like I failed because I only had part of an idea exposed. Thanks again for filling out your thought(s).


You are welcome...glad we cleared that up!    Thanks for starting a thread that gave me a place to fully express this thought!


----------

